# Jointer + planer or new jointer/planer combo...



## centex99 (Jan 3, 2009)

I was looking at buying a 6" jointer and a 121/2-13" planer... I'm just starting out and wanting to eventually be able to build furniture quality and other nicknacks (cutting boards,etc).
I'm looking at a used Delta JT-360 and a used Delta 22-580... combined I can get those or something similiar (good steal jointer + benchtop planer) for ~$500.
Though, in a few weeks, I'd be able to get a new jet unit that is a combo planer/jointer... 10" for both new for ~400.
The model is JJP-10BTOS. They also sell an 8" version for less.
Whats a better route? I'm thinking quality might be a bit better on the 6" jointer, but the benefit of 8 or 10" jointer may be useful in the future... plus is there much of a need for a larger jointer versus planer...


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I do not know anything about the units you are looking at.

However, I have just never been a fan of combination units. There just seem to be too many compromises.

George


----------



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

what is your shop space like. If you have room for two units that is usally what most people would do. If you are tight on space go for a combo unit. The are good units just combined and takes time to change over usually. There are also bigger models available like this one

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19798

Though with the bigger size comes a bigger price about $2,000. If i were you i would base it off of how much room you have.


----------



## centex99 (Jan 3, 2009)

Workshop is my 2 car garage, though it houses other things as well... so space is fairly limited, but I'd say I could manage space for both units (on the smaller side).
Unit I'm talking about is this one:
http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=842696&FamilyID=63972
or 8" version here:
http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=842695&FamilyID=63971


----------



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

If you think that you could fit both units i would do that. Have you considered putting the units on mobile bases. that way when you aren't using them you can move them out of the way.


----------



## centex99 (Jan 3, 2009)

So, the better quality 6" jointer + separate 13" planer will be more beneficial than a 10" jointer + 10" planer (of slightly less quality).


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

I have seen and run the Jet combo unit. It seems to be pretty good. However, I would IMHO, go with the two separate pieces. Reason? easier to align and maintain either one of them. Blade change is MUCH easier....


----------



## fire_n_the_hole (Aug 11, 2009)

See my other posts regarding this unit...two identical machines, two machines sent back. Both had a number of problems, the most important of which were tables that I couldn't get to be coplanar.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

The jointer and planer each sell for about $360 each.
It's hard to believe that a combo machine for $400, would be much more than a toy.

I've seen good solid older 6" jointers, like delta and powermatic, selling used for $180 ( PM50 that I bought) to $300.
And various lunchbox planers from $125 to $200. I sold my PM lunchbox for $150.

8" and 10" is sort of narrow for a planer. A lot of stuff is jointed, glued up, then planed.

I think 12" is the min. I would want in a planer.


----------

